# Dog Hero’s



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2018)

All dogs are wo(man)’s best friend but some dogs are natural hero’s. 

This story is about a dog named Nanook who is Alaska’s version of Lassie.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/husky-rescues-hiker-anchorage-1.4732216


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh my, what a hero this dog is! Not even formally "trained" to rescue per se, but to guide, it's in this dog's heart to rescue. I love him!

It appears Ms. Milling, the 21-year-old college student was hiking alone. If that's correct, I hope she'll never try it again. Just like in the water, on a hike, everyone needs a buddy.

Thanks for the post, Keesha!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, what a hero this dog is! Not even formally "trained" to rescue per se, but to guide, it's in this dog's heart to rescue. I love him!
> 
> It appears Ms. Milling, the 21-year-old college student was hiking alone. If that's correct, I hope she'll never try it again. Just like in the water, on a hike, everyone needs a buddy.
> 
> Thanks for the post, Keesha!




I agree with everything you just stated . It’s incredible that this dog has had no formal training or training of  any type but just dies this in their own. It’s a natural instinct thing. 

And what on earth is  21 year old woman doing hiking on her own? That’s extremely dangerous and I hope she learned her lesson. 

My pleasure RaddishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Keesha, I was inspired to look up "herodogs"...this website is so inspiring and so amazing to read of how many dogs are so wonderful! You have to read, to believe!

http://herodogawards.org/


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh my! I could only get to the third dog story. 
This is too sad And I didn’t wear waterproof mascara today. 
Its bittersweet. I’m so happy that these dogs were rescued and have  a better life but it never ceases to amaze me how cruel humanity can be, especially to something as loveable as a dog.

Here are some other dog heros

http://www.dogguide.net/25-hero-dogs.php


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh my! I could only get to the third dog story.
> This is too sad And I didn’t wear waterproof mascara today.
> Its bittersweet. I’m so happy that these dogs were rescued and have  a better life but it never ceases to amaze me how cruel humanity can be, especially to something as loveable as a dog.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, Keesha, I just clicked randomly and while touching I didn't see anything very sad. I'll take a look at your link.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

wow, Kesha, your link has the greatest heroes. Everyone should see these. Have to walk my pooch now, will get back to it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh dear, Keesha, I just clicked randomly and while touching I didn't see anything very sad. I'll take a look at your link.



The stories were great RaddishRose. The very fact that these dogs were saved is heartwarming. It always chokes me up when I read about dogs missing eyes , ears and other parts. Many dogs are used for fighting. One dog had no tongue and it took them a while to figure out why he wasn’t eating. It wasn’t a complaint. 


Here is an update on Nanook and the woman he  saved. 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/husky-rescue-deaf-woman-alaska-1.4734018


----------

